# New Post-Ping/Pre-Pickup Canned Txt Msg to PAX re:Tipping



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

This txt msg through the Uber app prior to picking up riders so far is soliciting about 50% more Uber tips.

The issue is that far from being 'stingy' -- our Uber Pax simply have to be ••educated••. Certainly don't let dishonest and exploitive UBER take that role. It's yours. It's ours.

Take control of your car! Take control of your life!

Message text as follows: 
_*"Today's Uber FAQ:
Uber (unlike Lyft) doesn't yet have a cashless tip option. Tips not included in your fares. 
If truly earned -- you may wish to show appreciation to your Uber driver--it's up to you. Good rule of thumb: same as taxis / by Square Card Reader app or simple cash. "*_


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

Did your rating go down after sending this? Did PAX question the message?


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Rating stayed same. This is the final, cleaned up and softened version.


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

what is the "final / unsoftened" version?


----------

